# New CNC Milling Machine



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought myself a Christmas present.









Just picked it up yesterday and got it home this afternoon. It took a fork lift to get it in my RAV, and took the company fork lift to get it out today. I had to get a stand for it, and we used the fork lift to get the machine out of the car and onto the stand. Then we used the company delivery truck with a lifting gate to get it to my house.



















It's a Wabeco F1210e made in Germany. Here's the specs...











It's been modified for full CNC operation using Mach3 software. My first project on it will be support pieces for the transition piece on the CP 173 boiler wrapper.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

My, my, oh my, what a wonderful new toy. You must have been awfully good for Santa to bring that for so much be for Christmas. I guess it would have been a bit of a struggle to get it down the chimney without destroying the chimney, the mantle and the CNC machine. Cathy probably wouldn't have appreciated that and Chula certainly wouldn't have understood all the commotion. 

My, my, oh my, what a wonderful new toy...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice...very nice. Merry Xmas Dwight.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun guy!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got a Lathe and my next major tool will be a CNC mill, probably next xmas. 221 llbs, yikes! No wonder you needed a forklift. 

Did you do some comparison shopping? What others did you consider? 
What were the main reasons that sold you on this unit? 
Can I ask who you bought it from?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas Dwight! Wow, nice machine!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations. When is your birthday (tooling, cutters, metal stock-- the list goes on!) 

Larry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...so what is your first project?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you do some comparison shopping? What others did you consider? 
What were the main reasons that sold you on this unit? 
Can I ask who you bought it from?I've been looking at machines for a year now on and off. I have a personal bias towards German made machines - imho, the quality can't be beat, especially compared to stuff made in China. Like I said, that's my personal bias. I'm also a firm believer in buying a good one up front, as past experience has shown me that if I try and go the cheap route, I'll eventually end up unhappy and paying for a good one anyway, so buying a quality tool up front actually saves me money in the long run. 

This unit has the capabilities and features I want, and has a good-sized milling table. A similar unit has a smaller table, but I already have a Sherline CNC milling machine for small stuff and I wanted something with a good length and width capability and the ability to do larger parts. I wanted a machine that was already CNC and didn't want to get something I'd have to convert or retrofit. 

I bought it from MDA Precision, a local vendor of manual and CNC German-made machines out of Gilroy about 45 minutes south of me.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...so what is your first project?Like I said Mikey, my first project on it will be support structure for the wagon top transition piece on the CP 173 boiler wrapper.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how I'd like one of those! Good luck with it an I look forward to seeing some cool stuff


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats Dwight on your new mill. You have the inexpensive part now. The accessories and tooling will really run up the price.

I need to get mine unburied so I can do some projects this winter.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a look at the Mach3 software and I was impressed that they have up to six-axis capability. Just watching the tutorial video using the A axis to machine some detail on a ring was impressive. You don't usually see this sophistication on a hobbyist software. What software will you be using to do your CAD work? AutoCad? Like Barry said, the EXPENSIVE part is the tooling.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

So Santa brought that to you your early?







I can't even get the USPS to deliver the dirver boards for the Stepper motor on the Plasma cutter/death ray machine.









Some People have all the fun


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The accessories and tooling will really run up the price.Luckily, I already have quite a bit. All the end mills from my Sherline will work (I have quite a few carbide mills I bought), plus I have a Sherline rotary table already equipped with a stepper morot ad CNC ready. Additionally, the tailstock chuck and collet set I bought for my Prazi will also work here. Today I picked up a milling vice and a clamp set. But you're right - I'm sure I'll be spending on additional stuff.







What software will you be using to do your CAD work? AutoCad?Yeah Gary. I used it for over twenty years at work, so I'm real familiar with it.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't even get the USPS to deliver the dirver boards for the Stepper motor on the Plasma cutter/death ray machine.







That's what happens when you say you don't like Christmas JJ!Some People have all the funYeah, and on top of that, *my tender came today!!!







*


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, that is sweet. Hope to see another set of project logs this year Dwight. 

Mike


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking machine Dwight. Looks hefty. Now you can get on the precision work and big product runs too.

Can a CNC mill rout out letters/numbers in brass?? Like a name plate?

Bob


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Can a CNC mill rout out letters/numbers in brass?? Like a name plate?Yeah it can, though sharp internal corners will have some minimum radius. The smallest end mill I have is 0.031 diameter. Internal corners can always be finished off with a file so long as they aren't part of the backing plate and are attached later. 

I only saw Mach3 once when the vendor was showing me a few things, bit it seems to me I saw a wizard for creating letters and numbers - I could be wrong though. I'll confirm that or not when I fire it up.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

I believe Mach3 has the engraving wizard. When I used to engrave dies with CNC, I used a pointed cutter similar to a center drill. You get the strength of a big cutter and you can engrave really fine line letters and numbers. You should be able to make us some Steamaholic badges in brass. Maybe even MLS membership badges in brass. He. He. He.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 18 Dec 2009 09:22 PM 
Can a CNC mill rout out letters/numbers in brass?? Like a name plate?Yeah it can, though sharp internal corners will have some minimum radius. The smallest end mill I have is 0.031 diameter. Internal corners can always be finished off with a file so long as they aren't part of the backing plate and are attached later. 

I only saw Mach3 once when the vendor was showing me a few things, bit it seems to me I saw a wizard for creating letters and numbers - I could be wrong though. I'll confirm that or not when I fire it up. 
Actually a little radius would look good.


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very jealous Dwight! That sure looks like a nice machine! But have you even used the Prazi yet?????


----------

